# ncid vs yac



## spnewman (Feb 14, 2007)

I am wondering which caller id program is better to use. I have been using ncidd over my network, and has hiccups, does not display information all the time. I use one tivo box for the server and the rest as clients. I also have the ncid pop on my pcs. The server is a directivo HDVR2 with the 6.2 system. When it does work it is great, but have many times the phone rings and no info is shown. I have run the tweak version which came with I believe the 0.67 version, and there are new versions out there, I am not sure how to upgrade them. Any suggestions???

Thank You


----------



## alert5 (Nov 16, 2003)

My hdvr 6.2 server/client and PC issues mirror the problems you mention, however since installing NCID 0.70 about three weeks ago none of those hiccups have resurfaced.

I did need to manually remove all early ncid version files from /var/hack before manually installing 0.70.


----------



## djl25 (May 26, 2005)

Regarding your title: I'm not aware of a YAC server that runs on a Tivo - only listeners - so you'd need to serve CID info from somewhere else (like a PC) if you didn't use ncid. There is a version of elseed that will serve to a limited number of YAC listeners (five, I think).

As far as ncid, it's worth your while to upgrade to the latest version. I have it on one Tivo serving another, as well as multiple ncidpop and YAC listeners. Works without a hitch. If you have VOIP, the new sip2ncid lets you get info directly from the network, rather than the phone line.



spnewman said:


> I am wondering which caller id program is better to use. I have been using ncidd over my network, and has hiccups, does not display information all the time. I use one tivo box for the server and the rest as clients. I also have the ncid pop on my pcs. The server is a directivo HDVR2 with the 6.2 system. When it does work it is great, but have many times the phone rings and no info is shown. I have run the tweak version which came with I believe the 0.67 version, and there are new versions out there, I am not sure how to upgrade them. Any suggestions???
> 
> Thank You


----------



## spnewman (Feb 14, 2007)

Im not to sure how to upgrade, do I have to uninstall the version running now, or can I ftp the new version over and will it replace or re write over the old one? The caller id was installed with the tweak version. Can I get some information how to do this? 

Thanks


----------



## alert5 (Nov 16, 2003)

Just installing the new over the old did not work for me. If I'm remembering correctly, this is what I did:

1. telnet to your ncid server and execute "rw". Leave telnet running.
2. start your ftp client and open a session with the ncid server.
3. highlight each folder in /var/hack and delete /bin, /doc, /etc, /sbin, and /share.
4. download http://downloads.sourceforge.net/ncid/ncid-0.70-mips-tivo.tgz?modtime=1206150738&big_mirror=0
5. transfer the 0.70 download to a convenient location; /hacks e.g., go to the file location and run the following command from telnet

tar -xzvf ncid-0.70-mips.tivo.tgz -C /var

This will re-populate /var/hack with the needed folders and files for ncid.

Reboot the ncid server and give yourself a call. If it works OK repeat the above process for each tivo client.

Good luck


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

spnewman said:


> I am wondering which caller id program is better to use. I have been using ncidd over my network, and has hiccups, does not display information all the time. I use one tivo box for the server and the rest as clients. I also have the ncid pop on my pcs. The server is a directivo HDVR2 with the 6.2 system. When it does work it is great, but have many times the phone rings and no info is shown. I have run the tweak version which came with I believe the 0.67 version, and there are new versions out there, I am not sure how to upgrade them. Any suggestions???
> 
> Thank You


Also, in case you are interested, ncidd now comes with yac gateways so that you can use YAC server with ncid clients and YAC clients with ncidd server.

-HH


----------



## spnewman (Feb 14, 2007)

I have yac2ncid setup on my RCA DVR 40, it seems that yac2ncid will work if I start it manually, and leave the telenet open. Once I close the telenet window it no longer works. I have it set to startup in my author file, along with ncidd and tivo ncid, but will not work until I open a telenet window and start it manually? Any suggestions?


----------

